# Smoking Boneless Whole Chicken



## njsmoker83 (Nov 27, 2010)

I watched the thread on the Wiki about deboning a chicken and I gave it a shot.  I have one that was a success and the other not so much.

I put both of them in a pyrex dish with salt, pepper, rub and olive oil.  Letting it sit overnight and then tomorrow before they go on smoker I am going to rub under the skin.

Going to smoke until 120 (at 250-275), then going to finish on my grill.  (I tried all variations with smoker and skin always rubbery so going to give it shot on both and see how it works.

Ill have Q starting in the morning before the 100 games.

See ya


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan, finishing smoked chicken on the grill is always a hit with the crowd. It's all good my friend.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Nov 28, 2010)

The grill works man, the only way to go in my opinion. A little NFL football and some good chicken sounds like a good way to end the Thanksgiving season.


----------



## njsmoker83 (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks guys cant wait.  The chicken is always good off smoker but skin is nasty.

Do you guys smoke it until a certain temp then put it on grill?


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 28, 2010)

I usually like to kick up the temp on my birds at the end to crisp them up a bit.


----------



## bbally (Nov 28, 2010)

Good on you for taking on some fabrication!  You will never be unhappy with these advanced skills....

The difference between good food and WOW is all in fabrication... the earlier you start to learn it the quicker you will master this advanced level of smoking, curing, and cooking!


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Nov 28, 2010)

I take them to 165-170, then it only takes a few minutes on a good hot grill to finish the skin.

 


njsmoker83 said:


> Thanks guys cant wait.  The chicken is always good off smoker but skin is nasty.
> 
> Do you guys smoke it until a certain temp then put it on grill?


----------



## njsmoker83 (Nov 28, 2010)

got them on now... ill bring to 160 then on grill.  ill let you guys know.

one more question, birds are a lot faster than meat (no stall or anythnig) right?


----------



## njsmoker83 (Nov 28, 2010)

just hit 160 (only one hour of cooking) so prob cause there were no bones or anything in it.  putting it on grill now.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Nov 28, 2010)

nothing like a butt, if it happens it won't be for long especially at those higher temps
 


njsmoker83 said:


> got them on now... ill bring to 160 then on grill.  ill let you guys know.
> 
> one more question, birds are a lot faster than meat (no stall or anythnig) right?


----------

